# Really easy plants



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I got some Hygrophila polysperma ceylon growing amazingly well in my solo piraya tank... all im dosing is excel and it seems to be doing great..im trimming it and im gonna spread it all over the tank as much as i can.

What i would like though is another easy to grow plant that grows just as fast and i can spread throughout my tank either manually or it will do it by itself.

Any suggestions? Pics of the plants would be great since its all about the look right?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sup Trig..... I had good luck with wisteria. Grows like a weed and can easily be cut and re-planted. Has a bright green color to it as well..........


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> Sup Trig..... I had good luck with wisteria. Grows like a weed and can easily be cut and re-planted. Has a bright green color to it as well..........


I agree









Watersprite _Ceratopteris thalictroides_ is also another great plant that will grow super fast, will do very well too especially with liquid carbon.

Watersprite









Wysteria









Look kinda similar.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

crypts, java fern, java moss...

if you dose excel, watch what new plants you get as i know plants liek corkscrew vals will die from it while others will thrive.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> crypts, java fern, java moss...
> 
> if you dose excel, watch what new plants you get as i know plants liek corkscrew vals will die from it while others will thrive.


^^^ Double that, good point...!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> crypts, java fern, java moss...
> 
> if you dose excel, watch what new plants you get as i know plants liek corkscrew vals will die from it while others will thrive.


^^^ Double that, good point...!
[/quote]

That happened to me awhile back but I recently gave it another shot and the stuff is growing poretty fast now. Now and then one of the blades Iguess you call it die off but the palnt itself is growing nicely. AMybe its not the corkscrwe val but I think it is. I have watersprites in my tank. I use to float it but decided to plant it and wow its growing even faster. That stuff is crazy. I dose excel and comprehensive thats it. Has worked for pass theree years.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Im going with wysteria thanks guys.


----------

